# [Q] tracking websites and internet data



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi
I want to know about the track the data usage in MB and the websites being surfed from my home wifi connection. How can I do it? I need the results in a reader friendly format. Kindly suggest a software that gives me that information. I also need to know which websites are being used by which device (its device name or model name, if possible can show up in front of the websites in the logs. )


One more thing. If someone is using software like hotspot shield or vpn extensions in browsers like firefox or chrome, will I be oblivious to the web traffic of those people (barring the exception of heavy duty hacking skills or something like that) ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can try Link Logger: Welcome to Link Logger 
Or WallWatcher: WallWatcher
http://www.linklogger.com/


----------



## archz3 (Jul 28, 2015)

spunk.funk said:


> You can try Link Logger: Welcome to Link Logger
> Or WallWatcher: WallWatcher
> http://www.linklogger.com/


Thanks for these recommendations:smile:. 

If someone is using software like hotspot shield or vpn extensions in browsers like firefox or chrome, will I be oblivious to the web traffic of those people (barring the exception of heavy duty hacking skills or something like that) ?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I don't know how many computers connect to your router, If this is a work environment, then you can block traffic from your router. If a single family home, I'm sure your wireless is password protected, and if it's just your family, I hope you would know what they are up to. 
If you want to block Hotspot Shield in a work environment, try this: How to Detect and Block Hotspot Shield program traffic(openvpn application) - MikroTik Wiki


----------

